# New SE-R Owner



## YukiNis05 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hiii Everyone,
Just got my 2005 Altima SE-R a couple of days ago, which by the way I loveeeee!!!!! Just joined today so I could be more knowledgeable about my new car.


----------



## YukiNis05 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pictures*


----------

